# coil overheating help



## anton (1/8/16)

hi all subtank is a ijust 2 mod noisy cricket 0.3 ohms coil , after 3 good hits the sub tank get warm is this normal . if i add more coil to the biuld will that cool it down or make it hotter.
thank for aneany feed back.


----------



## Andre (1/8/16)

With the greatest of respect, you should not be using a Noisy Cricket if you ask these type of questions.

Check out these:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/noisy-cricket-series-box-mod-safety.t18651/
The stickies (at the top of the page) in this forum: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/electronic-cigarette-mods/

I am sure there are many more relevant threads other members will point you to.

Be safe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Migs (1/8/16)

Please and I say PLEASE never get a tank near a hybrid mech mod esp not the noisy cricket, as far as coils heating up to much, at 0.3 ur pushing over 220 watts and you will demolish any coil thats small in size, there is just not enough surface area and will in return give a boiling vape. build 0.4 to 0.6 on the noisy for a much smoother vape and use on drippers that have a 510 pin that sticks out.


----------



## moonunit (1/8/16)

More wraps will increase resistance which will in turn decrease power delivered by the mech mod. This should decrease heat output. 

From what I read you are running an iJust 2 tank on a noisy cricket? Are you rebuilding the stock coils or do you have an RBA? Haven't done the calcs but at 0,3 ohms you are pushing well over 100 watts with fresh batteries, that tank wasn't design with that sort of power in mind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## anton (1/8/16)

wow thank you all yes rebuilding the stock coils . if make two or thee more coil on the coil it will help


----------



## anton (1/8/16)

i am in the dark here but trying new things lol


----------



## anton (1/8/16)

useing 24 awg kanthal a1 wire


----------



## anton (1/8/16)

9 rapes to coil


----------



## anton (1/8/16)

when i pusle it it work well i know hope to vape it now


----------



## Jan (1/8/16)

Please please put the (unregulated) mod away until you have made a complete study of ohm's law, watts and battery drainage these things can be very dangerous if not handled with the utmost care and understanding.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## anton (1/8/16)

loool thank you i think i got it will just use the upgrade singel mob for now thank you


----------



## kev mac (2/8/16)

anton said:


> i am in the dark here but trying new things lol


The Indestructible rda was made to match the cricket (though not the only one you can use) and can handle any build,also very reasonably priced. I would suggest an rda for safety and to get the most out of the cricket!


----------



## anton (2/8/16)

thank you


----------



## Jono90 (2/8/16)

this is a seriously bad thing waiting to happen. I cringe at the thought of a short or something happening, Problem is here my guess is he isnt planning to buy a new dripper and will probably continue with the subtank. hopefully he will take peoples advice.. as this could go bad very fast.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Clouder (2/8/16)

@anton please do not take offence, but how old are you?

Based on your spelling and sentences I assume you are still very young?

Please do not use components that you do not understand as they are extremely dangerous and might blow up in your hand or face!

I honestly think that vendors should ask and inform people about these things when they purchase any kind of Mech Mods. People do not understand it and might get seriously injured!!!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## KimVapeDashian (2/8/16)

Clouder said:


> @anton please do not take offence, but how old are you?
> 
> Based on your spelling and sentences I assume you are still very young?
> 
> ...



Agreed, but grabbing one in the classifieds is all too easy as well.. To throw a subtank on this mech really is just a disaster about to occur.


----------



## Jebula999 (2/8/16)

Clouder said:


> @anton
> I honestly think that vendors should ask and inform people about these things when they purchase any kind of Mech Mods. People do not understand it and might get seriously injured!!!



With a bit of digging, it seems he got it from @Soprono, a member here.



anton said:


> started with e-sense for a bit then moved on to a ijudt started plus and nooooow onto a mod noisy cricket { borth for a member on the group } and a subtank elaef ijust 2. now loving vaping much more.


----------



## Clouder (2/8/16)

That's also fine wherever he got it but obviously he has no clue how to operate it properly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (2/8/16)

Clouder said:


> That's also fine wherever he got it but obviously he has no clue how to operate it properly



DUDE!!!! @anton...What are you doing messing with this? Please be careful as this can be very dangerous.


----------



## Neal (2/8/16)

+1 to advice from other forumites above. @anton, mate please, please, put that thing to one side until your are further into your vape journey.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (2/8/16)

Not specific to this thread, but here's a recent experience that Daniel of DJLsb had.


----------



## moolies86 (2/8/16)

After telling my family and friends how my health has improved and how I feel a million times better and all the other benefits from vaping I have gotten a lot of them off the stinkies,then my mom informed me that someone was brought in to the hospital,a Vape device exploded,some of the family members I had gotten off the stinkies went back to smoking as they dont want this to happen to them,ive explaned to them that it was probably due to lack of knowledge and improper maintenance of higher powered devices/mechanical mods and batteries,with all do respect @anton the members on this forum including me care about vaping in our country and wouldent want stricter laws put in place because some people don't take the time to educate themselves properly, we are just trying to help you as things can go south very quickly, please consider getting a I just battery to run the tank off of,there are plenty of members willing to help educate you but i feel that you should put away the mechanical mod untill you are way further in your vaping journey,news of vape devices exploding and other dangers travels fast and they rarely care about the details like lack of knowledge/mechanical mods or the improper care given to batteries

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## anton (2/8/16)

i am not that young when i vape my ijuststrated + get warm BUT thank you for your consuren no i do not need to blow off my hand i do have samang batter at a costed of 130 rands i have learnted to pules the noisy crichted i an just asking for help that all i like the cloudes it predusses {sorry for my spelling i am dyslexic } but i can not holled it in to get a bigger cloud {lol} it a learning curve of what i can do . by the way i am 51 i like to push the envelope .
chill guys i know what i am in for juist asking for help


----------



## anton (2/8/16)

i did go and look at the youtub vidoe so i know what i getting in to 
thank you thank you i need to learn to get it writh with stock coils i just need to learn the number of raped it takes to get a goood vape


----------



## ET (2/8/16)

Rerig? Jy weet wat jy mee speel? Klein aluminium boksie met 2 kragtige batterye wat enige oomblik kan dead short en die boksie in 'n klein handgrenaat kan verander? Moenie kak aanjaag nie anton, die rebuildable head HET NIE genoeg spasie om 'n veilige aantal wraps in the bou nie en die tank se positiewe pin IS NIE lank genoeg om te keer dat hy kan short nie.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (2/8/16)

I smell a

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jono90 (2/8/16)

@KZOR 
hopefully that is the case. 
but i do feel we as a community need to inform people and not get aggressive with them.at the end of the day to a average joe. the sub tank has a 510 and so does the cricket and you screw the tank on and it works.most of us had no idea about mech mods or vaping products and what works and what doesnt. untill we decided to venture through the pages of google and inform ourselves.
troll or no troll may this thread be a bit of that important information for the misformed to find and prevent a serious injury.
vaping as a whole doesnt need any more user error horror stories

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Modulas (3/8/16)

Well, if I was Anton and ET said that to me, I'd be inclined to give this entire forum and it's attempts at helping a big fat FU and go do my own thing. 
I won't be surprised if he never comes back.

This was a great way to alienate the very people who need help the most...

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## KZOR (3/8/16)

Modulas said:


> This was a great way to alienate the very people who need help the most...


@Modulas Wow .....this is your response after no less than 5 forum members warned him at which his response was ........


anton said:


> by the way i am 51 i like to push the envelope .
> chill guys i know what i am in for juist asking for help


You seriously think that this bloke wants to be helped.
I have been a teacher for 20 years and I have never come across a dyslexic that cannot use a spell checker.
Whether or not his lack of software skills are legit ....... this guy refuses to listen to reason.
I would have empathised more if he was alot younger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (3/8/16)

Modulas said:


> Well, if I was Anton and ET said that to me, I'd be inclined to give this entire forum and it's attempts at helping a big fat FU and go do my own thing.
> I won't be surprised if he never comes back.
> 
> This was a great way to alienate the very people who need help the most...



Didn't find anything too wrong with ET's reply... @anton is playing with a potentially very dangerous combo and almost just joking about it constantly. 

Not to say that @anton should not return, but he claims to be old enough - Thus I am sure he can deal with some warnings...


----------



## KimVapeDashian (3/8/16)

KZOR said:


> @Modulas Wow .....this is your response after no less than 5 forum members warned him at which his response was ........
> 
> You seriously think that this bloke wants to be helped.
> I have been a teacher for 20 years and I have never come across a dyslexic that cannot use a spell checker.
> ...



/Agreed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## anton (3/8/16)

ok thanks for the help i will just stick to Tube Mech Mod from noisy Cricket it takes one battry .Noisy Cricket will be in it box tell i get more experince and i mean put away thank you all again for the help that why i asked coolbeans .Noisy Cricket on ice for now

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (3/8/16)

anton said:


> Noisy Cricket on ice for now


Love it when a person displays wisdom.
Now you on the same wavelength. Glad to see you came to your senses. Well done on your grammar as well. Last post had the least mistakes.
Things are turning in your favour. 
This forum is awesome because it is full of wise, friendly and helpful people ............ do not disappear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## anton (3/8/16)

thank you all i will get the hang of this vaping thing i just love vaping so much that i think i got a head of myself  and do not wont this to happen
to the teacher yes it a daily battle for me with dyslexic some times one forgets thing like spell checker lol thank you for reminding me

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jono90 (3/8/16)

@anton 
just remember its not the device or build or tank that matters.
its what keeps you off the stinkies and does it in the safest way possible, thats all that matters.
welcome and enjoy yourself man. maybe put some money away for a awesome rda for that cricket sometime just make sure the 510 is a decent length.


----------



## GerharddP (3/8/16)

anton said:


> ok thanks for the help i will just stick to Tube Mech Mod from noisy Cricket it takes one battry .Noisy Cricket will be in it box tell i get more experince and i mean put away thank you all again for the help that why i asked coolbeans .Noisy Cricket on ice for now


Hey bud dont want to keep on hammering this but even a single battery in a tube with a hybrid top is no place for a tank without a protruding 510 centre pin. A single 18650 will cause less damage but will still maim with ease. Please leave mechs in general well enough alone until you understand why. Pm me your details and I will happily spend hours with you to help and guide you. I started on mechs and still use them daily but I am extremely well versed and educated in electrical/electronic systems. I only started on mechs after extremely extensive research.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## anton (3/8/16)

thank you will do


----------



## Neal (3/8/16)

_ "Pm me your details and I will happily spend hours with you to help and guide you."
_
That right there is why I love this forum. Big thumbs up to @GerharddP.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP (3/8/16)

Neal said:


> _ "Pm me your details and I will happily spend hours with you to help and guide you."
> _
> That right there is why I love this forum. Big thumbs up to @GerharddP.


When I joined I pulled a Silver and the guys helped me through it. Its been the reason why i started vaping and why I haven't touched an analogue in like forever

Reactions: Like 3


----------

